# What Model Pump is this?



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

I bought this from a guy. The housing outflow broke off. Need to figure out what part to order and the specifications. I believe this is a mag drive from what I have seen. If I remember right I THINK he sais 2100, but my eye was hurting and I wasn't paying attention. There are no markings on the outside, are there on the inside. I think this is an older model by looking at the pictures of new ones, because they have the base. Measurements as the photo is blurry. Just the box shaped part without the houseing and prefilter measures 4 1/2" x 4 1/2" x 3"
Any help would be helpful. lol


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

It is a mag drive pump, but I'm really not sure which one. As far as I know, the design of these is pretty much unchanged for quite some time. My uncle has an old one running his pond, and it is from the early 90's as far as we can tell. It looks the same as they do now.

That being said, your dimensions don't seem to match any of the listed dimensions. I have an MD7, and it has a plastic body and is square instead of rectangular. I'm not sure at what model they switched to the aluminum body, although the MD18 and up is aluminum for sure.

Here are the dimensions

MD5 (500)	5" x 3.8"x 4.2" 
MD7 (700)	5" x 3.8"x 4.2" 
MD9.5 (950)	5.5" x 3.4"x 5" 
MD12 (1200)	6.4" x 4.5"x 4.6" 
MD18 (1800)	6.4" x 4.5"x 4.6"

Hope that helps.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

This just occurred to me....the replacement covers are the same for some models. I know the MD5 & MD7 are the same, as well as some of the larger models. Additionally, the covers are about $7 each, so even if you have to buy several of them, it is not going to break the bank.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Just the box on my Mag 9.5 is 4.5" x 3" x 3"... It's probably 10 years old...

At least years ago... they had a sticker on them displaying the model/size... which can easily come off...


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

You haven't seen my bank then vaypourus, I paid $10 for this, and a bunch of parts that I don't need at $7 just doesn't seem like a good deal anymore. I am going to write the company I guess, like I did with the hamilton lights. They just take so long, but it's not like I need this any time soon. Always searching for cheap tanks, supplies, etc. The bigger the better. lol


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Am I correct that you are simply trying to identify what pump you have?

If so stick a hose on it drop it into a full 5 gal bucket, plug it in and start your stop watch...

Naturally this will be giving you a vague number... but it should give you a close enough idea you can then compare that number to the flow rates the Mag Drive pump is available in...

I think the number this "test" gives you will be at least as accurate as the number the manufacturer gives you for a brand new pump...


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Toby-

I considered this too when I first saw this thread, however I'm not sure how well this would actually work. A worn impeller can reduce flow as much as 40%-60%, which could easily give a MD7 the performance of an MD5. In a pump that is more than a few years old, it is very probable that he isn't getting the performance of a new pump.

Additionally, I've found manufacturers gph numbers to be a bit optimistic...


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh man, I got to looking at it, started taking apart to see if I could find something, NO IMPELLER, ggrrr. I did get a hold of the guy and he says it's a mag 21. I cant find a D thing on a mag 21. Lol frustrating


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've never heard of a Mag 21... I can vouch they haven't made a 21 model in the last 10 years...

So I guess now you are identifying it in order to replace the impeller... There goes the option of testing it with a bucket of water 

I would measure the diameter and depth of the hope for the impellor's magnet to slip into and write to Danner and see if they can identify it...

If more than one impellor fits the hole get the one with more or larger fins to maximize flow... assuming you want the most flow possible...



vaypourus said:


> I considered this too when I first saw this thread, however I'm not sure how well this would actually work. A worn impeller can reduce flow as much as 40%-60%, which could easily give a MD7 the performance of an MD5. In a pump that is more than a few years old, it is very probable that he isn't getting the performance of a new pump.
> 
> Additionally, I've found manufacturers gph numbers to be a bit optimistic...


If it had an impellorâ€¦ this is all the more reason to test it in order to identify itâ€¦ This may not tell you what it is in order to get replacement partsâ€¦ but it will give you a more realistic baseline of what to expect in performanceâ€¦


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah I took more measurements, the male piece is broke off. The female part OD of the black plastic piece is 1 7/16". The inside threads very inside to inside is 15/16. I know not much help huh. Also I have wrote them, they are closed till Sunday. Where the impeller goes is 4 1/4" deep to top of box. well remeasured and seems to 4 1/8" circle diameter is 7/8" square parts is 1 1/8"


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> ]
> 
> If it had an impellorâ€¦ this is all the more reason to test it in order to identify itâ€¦ This may not tell you what it is in order to get replacement partsâ€¦ but it will give you a more realistic baseline of what to expect in performanceâ€¦


It won't help him identify which pump this is though...so that he can order the parts and then worry about performance.

I'm thinking that it might be a Danner Pondmaster 12 or 18. Both have the dimensions (L x W x H): 6.4" x 4.5" x 4.6" and look identical. The length measurement probably includes the intake spout.

Give Danner a call....they can probably confirm or deny.

Phone:631-234-5261

There is a Pondmaster 2100, which is a pond waterfall pump. It is a different series altogether.

Also, the impellers for these run from $15-$25. A new impeller assembly for my MD7 was $18.


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

I called and emailed it is just a waiting game now, but so frustrating ya know. M-F business. Ok draw a picture of the pump with the intake pointed at the ceiling and the male end pointed to the left the measurements are as follows. 4.5"L x 3"W x 4.5"H. So if I included the intake it would change a 4.5 not the 3. I have also got a wieght on it. Wieghed myself then myself and pump and it wieghs 7.4 Lbs +- 0.2 I know there is a site I was looking at earlier that had shipping wieghts on them, just more detective work ya know. At least we know the BRAND. lol. You guys have been helpful though. Now I must do more detective work, and the 125gal I looked at tonight I didn't buy.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It's definitely a Mag drive #12 or #18. The well cover is unique to those two sizes. You can get replacement well covers at That Fish Place www.thatpetplace.com.

I believe the well covers for those two models are interchangeable but I am not 100% positive on that.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Narwhal72 said:


> It's definitely a Mag drive #12 or #18.
> 
> I believe the well covers for those two models are interchangeable but I am not 100% positive on that.


Yes they are. The impellers are not interchangeable, however.


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG the guy wrote me back saying it is a mag 24. Now I am not sure if I should believe him, or is he just blowing smoke up my ....? I think I will wait to hear back from Danner. lol. Just would love to see it work. I know I can get a 2 used mag 24 for $150 for both. Or a mag 12 for 65, but doesn't seem like the worlds greatest deal. Man oh Man this is driving me CRAZY.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Either deal you described puts the items at just below 50% of their prices brand new... As long as they worked properly and were verified as working properly before you bought them I would consider either a decent deal...

It is very possible that the one you bought is a Mag 24... that makes more sense than it being a Mag 21  Yet I would still wait for the reply from Danner...


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh you guys are going to love this one. This is the email I sent and received from danner.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, August 08, 2009 1:13 PM
To: sales
Subject: mag drive

I bought a mag drive from an individual that needs the pump housing. The problem is I don't remember what model he said. I think he said 2100, but there isn't a 2100 that I see. Also it doesn't have a base to it. I can't find any info on the pump that fits the description of what I have. Would love replacement parts but must know what to buy first. The box only without housing is 4.5 x 4.5 x 3" can you shine some light on this for me thanks. Can send a picture if required

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi

I would ask the person you purchased the unit from. Also, I would take a look at the sales receipt from when you purchased the unit.

Christine Nestor
Customer Service
Danner Mfg.
Ph#631-234-5261 ext. 117
Fx#631-234-4778
[email protected]

"Water Gardening Specialists"

Visit us on line at www.dannermfg.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, August 08, 2009 1:13 PM
To: sales
Subject: mag drive

I bought a mag drive from an individual that needs the pump housing. The problem is I don't remember what model he said. I think he said 2100, but there isn't a 2100 that I see. Also it doesn't have a base to it. I can't find any info on the pump that fits the description of what I have. Would love replacement parts but must know what to buy first. The box only without housing is 4.5 x 4.5 x 3" can you shine some light on this for me thanks. Can send a picture if required


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

lol, at least they offered a quick response...

My suggestion is to resend the question, being very specific in detail both of your description of the unit and the question you are asking...

I do feel you got your point across... but apparently the representative saw a loop hole to slip through...


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> lol, at least they offered a quick response...
> 
> My suggestion is to resend the question, being very specific in detail both of your description of the unit and the question you are asking...
> 
> I do feel you got your point across... but apparently the representative saw a loop hole to slip through...


+1

It looks like she took the easy way out. I would press it.

I would emphasis on the fact that there is nothing that identifies this pump on the pump itself and that you have no receipt or paper trail of any kind. Explain that all you know are the dimensions.


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

Now I am just plain frustrated. I left this morning and didn't have time to update you guys. After I sent another email back she gets hateful. I called the company, but I think the same B answers the phone that answers the email. Here is my email I wrote and what I got back More info on bottom.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, August 10, 2009 11:53 AM
To: Christine Nestor
Subject: Re: mag drive

Sales receipt from an individual I purchased it from? You are joking right? He can't remember what it is. Your company Manufactures this product and you can't tell me? WOW what great customer support. I have a mag drive. It weighs approximately 7.4 pounds. The dimensions of just the box is 4.5 x 4.5 x 3.0" It is missing the impeller. The deepness of the drive shaft area in the box is 4 1/4" Here are some pictures

How many people work there? Can I have a response from someone that knows the products? Thanks
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, sarcasm will get you no where. I have been trying to help you.. Iâ€™m sorry YOU donâ€™t know what you have but then you should have kept that information. Most likely itâ€™s the 18. That is all the information I have for you.

Christine Nestor
Customer Service
Danner Mfg.
Ph#631-234-5261 ext. 117
Fx#631-234-4778
[email protected]

"Water Gardening Specialists"

Visit us on line at www.dannermfg.com

OK MORE INFO. On the phone I asked whoever answered, (they didn't give a name) Wonder why... She asked me what I wanted and told her I was trying to identify which pump it is I have. She says how long have you owned the unit. I say 4 days. Then she gets sarcastic and says, "And you don't know what model you have?" She asks me what the white sticker says on the bottom. (Think I'm that dumb) I told her there wasn't one and if where the electrical cord went in the pump if that cover looking piece came off or not. "That's where the sticker is located", she says. Took a minute of explanation for her to understand. Still didn't answer my question. I said I bought it from an idividual. She then tells me to go back to the store I bought it from and ask the individual I bought it from there. I said, "No. I bought it from someone from their home selling their fish items. She said,"Well then you have to go ask him." I told her that he couldn't remember what it was. She said well I can't help you without the sticker. I asked well wouldn't you be able to tell by dimensions and stuff. She says no many of the pumps we make are the same size. (OK if they are the same size then parts for it should be the same) I asked her, " Well isn't some way to figure it out?" No, That is all the information I have for you.

GRRRRR I am going to drive to New York, from Missouri and shove this pump right up her C*** B**** A**. Not sure what to do now, I want to go over her head, but if she answers the phones as well, I won't get anywhere. Except for maybe a drive. Anyway, I don't think I will buy any parts or pumps from this if they don't know what they are doing. It has to be a mag drive 9.5, 12, 18, or a 24. How hard is it for them to understand? I am thinking about asking if I can mail the pump to them, they pull their heads out of their a**es and figure it out and send it back to me. I wonder if that would be too hard for them.


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

This is what I just sent them, I can't let it go now, I don't even care about the pump anymore. That's BS. We pay HER bills. Anyway I will let you know the response.

Ok how about this then. I will send you guys the pump. I will pay for parts and return shipping. You figure out what product it is you guys made, it has to be an older pump 9.5 12 18 or 24. There did some of the work for you. The rest you could figure out right? Since it's your product? How long do you think a sticker was going to stay on in a salt water tank? This could be avoided if you would properly mark your products. I guess I wouldn't want my name on something I had no clue about either. Do you guys have a factory/building in the US? Or are the parts out sourced to China? And if you can't "help" me I would love to speak to someone else, maybe someone besides the receptionist, or just someone that knows something with less of an attitude, that could be helpful. I don't understand your "customer service". Does the phone ring and it's forwarded to a receptionist in an empty building? IS there someone else that can "help" me? I just don't understand how when a customer is trying to buy YOUR products, you don't have a clue unless I can read a sticker? I wouldn't need someone's help to read a sticker. I could do that and order the parts myself. Why would you have an attitude towards someone that helps PAY YOUR BILLS? When people figure out that 
(A) Your "customer service" is a joke 
(B) No one knows about a product they make 
(C)No one is helpful
(D)On top of all that they are just plain RUDE. 
That would suck to have a Company go under just because of the actions of a employee or one department. Which may be one person any ways. Well, I figure that's what happened to K-mart and Venture, huh. If you can't help me I want to talk to someone that will.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

So now I understand why she said "sarcasm will get you no where" 

Ya catch a lot more flies with honey.............

Since you are asking her for help... seems ya might want to have been a lil more polite...


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with Toby. Your second and third emails are nothing but rude and full of sarcasm. Noone would blame her for not wanting to help you. I would not expect any help from them. If I was in her shoes I would delete your emails without a response.
Maybe if you wrote back apologizing for your previous behavior they may be more inclined to help you.

Andy


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

She said something about sarcasm... so I gave her some. After the first email I recieved I knew that she was going to be unable to help me. But hey I am not the one that should be "professional". As I don't work there. I just want to talk to someone different there, get a replacement part and be DONE. Anyway she has blocked my emails so...No help from them.

I did not read below, I will however block you. Iâ€™m sorry you have such low self-esteem that you have to take it out on other people.

Christine Nestor
Customer Service
Danner Mfg.

How does she know I have all these problems????!!!

Instead of a new post again. I'll put it here. I am just going to order parts I guess or take it to a pet store around here. I have rewrote the company under my wifes email, simply saying. 
Good day to you. I seem to be having trouble with one of your products. Please write back soon. Thanks


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

If you can find a local LFS that has parts for these, finding the correct size top will really narrow down your search to 1 or two pumps.

Make sure you check both Reef/Saltwater shops and shops that carry pond supplies as the Danner pumps are really popular in these hobbies as well. My local LFS doesn't carry the parts, however both reef shops here carry replacement impellers and housings for the Danner pumps.


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

I just know of 2 fish stores. Nothing special around here. One is 40 minutes away other is 50, well there is petsmart 20 miles away. But I don't know a reef store. Actually tonight I went and picked up some stuff.

150 gallon capacity LifeReef Sump 
Precision drip plate 
Prefilter, skimmer and flex hose 
Extra bio balls 
Coralife skimmer and rio pump 
Eheim return pump

Over 500 invested 
Must Sell Now $ 100 
There was also an overflow U tube with bulkhead and prefilter. I think that is it. Just carried it in at 11:45pm to take pictures for JUST YOU GUYS. It is older looking, but hey I couldn't get all that for 100 new! I could have done without the 3.5 hour drive. 1 hour driving, 1 hour in rush hour sitting, 15 minutes at guys house, 45 minutes drive home, 15 minutes being close but lost. and the last 15 to stop and get the kids some food.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

This isn't going to progress into a "which model Eheim pump is this" is it? :lol:


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope 'nough said


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

Which we had narrowed it down ourself on the other pump to 4 possible pumps, which you guys seem to lean towards the 18-24 models, think I'll just order a cover and see if it fits


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Not a bad price for all that stuff....that Eheim pump alone costs $100 new.


----------

